# the 8-week blood sugar diet Dr Michael Mosley



## John Froy (May 31, 2016)

Obtained this book 4 Months ago and in 3 Months lost 26 lbs. Stop my medication after the first 2 weeks (2 Met 1 Cytagliptin and 2 Zircron) and my blood levels are coming down daily.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 5, 2016)

Well done John.  If I could be given that opportunity I would take someone's arms off   "Education is king"


----------



## William (Jun 11, 2016)

I have recently read the book and the science and the evidence seem to stack up. It flies in the face of what the NHS prescribe, where one size fits all advice and pills galore seems to be their solution. In a hurried telephone appointment with my diabetic nurse, I mentioned my future goal was to manage my type 2 without medication.  She basically scoffed and said I would be on them for the rest of my life. Very inspiring I thought. Dr Mosleys book has given me added understanding of my condition and what to do about it. I understand it might not be for everyone but it's an option. Would like to hear what fellow posters think.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 12, 2016)

Well done William. Knowledge is king. Your diabetic nurse needs to go back to school


----------



## John Froy (Jun 21, 2016)

William said:


> I have recently read the book and the science and the evidence seem to stack up. It flies in the face of what the NHS prescribe, where one size fits all advice and pills galore seems to be their solution. In a hurried telephone appointment with my diabetic nurse, I mentioned my future goal was to manage my type 2 without medication.  She basically scoffed and said I would be on them for the rest of my life. Very inspiring I thought. Dr Mosleys book has given me added understanding of my condition and what to do about it. I understand it might not be for everyone but it's an option. Would like to hear what fellow posters think.


As posted I am delighted with the results have lost over 2 stone and I am completely of medication. My blood pressure is normal, my hart rate has dropped by 5 beats / min to around 54 - 55 ( with the exercise recommended in the book) and my cholesterol has halved. To sum up I feel great.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 21, 2016)

Well well done John !  You & William have will power to achieve this


----------



## bilbie (Jun 21, 2016)

John Froy said:


> As posted I am delighted with the results have lost over 2 stone and I am completely of medication. My blood pressure is normal, my hart rate has dropped by 5 beats / min to around 54 - 55 ( with the exercise recommended in the book) and my cholesterol has halved. To sum up I feel great.


well done 
Do you mind if I ask what is the suggested maintenance way of eating, percent of carbs, proteins and fats?



My understanding of it is that it is the Dr.Taylor's Newcastle Uni diet, but with real food.
Newcastle diet aims in 8+ weeks to mimic the rate of ~70% remission, for surgery T2
http://www.ncl.ac.uk/magres/research/diabetes/
Newcastle diet Lectures
http://www.fend-lectures.org/index.php?menu=view&id=94
http://www.ncl.ac.uk/events/public-lectures/item.php?roy-taylor-diabetes


----------



## John Froy (Jun 22, 2016)

William said:


> I have recently read the book and the science and the evidence seem to stack up. It flies in the face of what the NHS prescribe, where one size fits all advice and pills galore seems to be their solution. In a hurried telephone appointment with my diabetic nurse, I mentioned my future goal was to manage my type 2 without medication.  She basically scoffed and said I would be on them for the rest of my life. Very inspiring I thought. Dr Mosleys book has given me added understanding of my condition and what to do about it. I understand it might not be for everyone but it's an option. Would like to hear what fellow posters think.


Hi William, my experience was the opposite. My doctor was very supportive and my diabetic nurse was amazed and delighted when she received my first test results back.


----------



## John Froy (Jun 22, 2016)

bilbie said:


> well done
> Do you mind if I ask what is the suggested maintenance way of eating, percent of carbs, proteins and fats?
> 
> 
> ...


Hi bilbie, I could not find any information with regards to a follow on diet so I have decided to stick to my change in life style until I reach my target weight (4.6 lbs to go) then I will stay with the diet but introduce some of the things I miss (in moderation) but continually check my weight and bloods.


----------



## bilbie (Jun 22, 2016)

Have a look at the low carb high fats way of eating for after your diet. The danger is that you go back to the carbs, old way of eating. Your Blood glucose and weight will be a good guide to how you are going. Also the liver function blood tests, that can show early fatty liver.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 25, 2016)

bilbie said:


> well done
> Do you mind if I ask what is the suggested maintenance way of eating, percent of carbs, proteins and fats?
> 
> 
> ...


This is not an exact science but if you don't exercise & eat too much I have a good idea what is going to happen


----------



## Maz2 (Jul 19, 2016)

What excellent news that Michael's book worked for you.  I too have the book and do some of his recipes.  I cannot go on his diet though as my BMI is too low.  

I was astounded when I was first told I had a problem (hba1c 42 in April). GP ran a test following an alert from researchers for whom I was taking part in medical research.  It is now 43 despite my cutting the carbs.   Oh well, will have to keep trying.   Fasting blood glucose was 5.4 2 1/2 years ago so came as a bit of a shock.  Seeing GP again at end of week.

I was also amazed after I came on here and found out that it is not just sugar but also carbs that cause the problem.  I did not realise how much I was actually consuming until I added it up - going to lunch on weekends if we were out somewhere - lattes and jacket potatoes (huge ones). Snacking on dried fruit at night! Eating 6-7 pieces of fruit a day (GP told me to cut to 2-3 max as that was too much).

Think if I had not read the books and obtained advice on this Forum I would probably be worse off now than 43.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi John. Very well done for your hard efforts. It's cathartic isn't it to see your weight drop. I too have bought Dr Michael Moseleys book ...the 8wk blood sugar diet. Can't wait to start reading it. Keep up the good work. Take care


----------



## Mahesh (Mar 9, 2017)

Hello all, 
I like the logic in this book and having seen many of Dr Mosley's TV documentaries he seems the reliable sort. So I am two weeks into having 800 cals a day. It's hard and I keep a log of what I eat, the calorie count, blood level readings and exercise. My readings have adjusted to around 5.3. Big smile and a great motivator. However I have had a few hypos and wonder if the Dr recommends 800 cals a day then would this diet also suppress hypos? Because when I have had the hypos then I need a sugar intake and that screws up by calorie intake! Any thoughts anyone please?


----------



## Copepod (Mar 9, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Mahesh. Please introduce yourself in Newbies thread. Are you taking any medications that cause hypoglycaemia?


----------



## Mahesh (Mar 9, 2017)

I take 500mg of metformin three times a day and repaglinde 1mg also three times a day.


----------



## Mahesh (Mar 9, 2017)

Should I stop taking both these while I am on this 800 cal diet as I guess the medication will only assist in the hypos or?


----------



## Robin (Mar 9, 2017)

Mahesh said:


> Should I stop taking both these while I am on this 800 cal diet as I guess the medication will only assist in the hypos or?


It's the repaglinide that will probably be causing the hypos, as it stimulates the pancreas to produce more insulin all the time, not just in response to food. However, you should discuss this and the diet with your health care practitioner, before you carry on.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 9, 2017)

We are not medically trained but I would go on that diet if it would help me.


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2017)

Excellent just spotted this thread
Gives me even more of an incentive now to read up more on mr mosely as my DSN mentioned him at my last diabetic review.  I've skimmed over a few paragraphs and it didn't seem you suit me but I may refer back to it now I've seen this.

Worth a shot


----------



## coffeesnob (Apr 16, 2017)

just bought this book - my dietition has said how extreme it is and to handle with care. just about to start meal planning - thought i would start with 2 days a week


----------



## grovesy (Apr 16, 2017)

I borrowed it from the library, intresting read.


----------



## textalot (Jul 10, 2017)

William said:


> I have recently read the book and the science and the evidence seem to stack up. It flies in the face of what the NHS prescribe, where one size fits all advice and pills galore seems to be their solution. In a hurried telephone appointment with my diabetic nurse, I mentioned my future goal was to manage my type 2 without medication.  She basically scoffed and said I would be on them for the rest of my life. Very inspiring I thought. Dr Mosleys book has given me added understanding of my condition and what to do about it. I understand it might not be for everyone but it's an option. Would like to hear what fellow posters think.


I found out about this book straight after I was diagnosed with T2. my Diabetic Nurse basically did the same as yours, told me it wouldn't work and that my sugars were too high to reduce, needless to say, that was a red rag to a bull, I am stubborn when told it won't work. stuck to the diet and lost a stone in 8 weeks. reduced my sugars from 9.9 to 4.6 in 8 weeks and my doctor was very impressed, needless to say I see a different Diabetic Nurse now one who is totally behind the diet. Still have to sort out the activity side but am persevering with that.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 10, 2017)

Well done textalot !  Keep being stubborn pls . I have two mates of mine off all meds for there T2.


----------



## textalot (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks HOBIE, it seems to be the best way to take control of the pesky sugars rollercoaster journey.


----------



## Maz2 (Jul 10, 2017)

Well done Textalot.  My bloods have not been that low since my 40s.  I was in the at risk category and was sent on a Diabetes Prevention Programme.  My last two hba1cs were 33 and 35 which I am told are fine.  I would like them in the 20s though but, as I am underweight, I doubt I will achieve it.  Can persevere I suppose.  Not sure whether at 64 I maybe have to accept that I won't get out of the 30s.  My readings on health checks have not been out of the 30s since I hit the 50s.  I have Michael's book and his latest one.  He is very informative.


----------



## Maz2 (Jul 10, 2017)

Should have made clear the "at risk" reading was in July 2016.


----------



## Maz2 (Jul 10, 2017)

What a lousy post this is.  I will be surprised if anyone knows what I am talking about.  The 50s I mean my age, not the hba1c.


----------



## textalot (Jul 11, 2017)

I know exactly what you're talking about. I don't think we have to accept anything just because of our age. if it is right for us and possible we should strive for our dreams, unless of course it is going to put us in danger! I'm 60 next year and am still striving to get all my readings down so I can come off my meds and control the diabetes through diet alone. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 12, 2017)

Well done to both of you ! You deserve a star from me. Keep going


----------



## EllaRose71 (Aug 2, 2017)

I have just bought Dr Michael Moseleys book; The 8wk blood sugar diet. It came yesterday and i read some of it last night, it's well written, and seems doable. It has me fired up and raring to give it a try.
Soooo, I am going to give the M diet a go,  what can I lose......but excess weight.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 2, 2017)

Good luck Ella !


----------



## textalot (Aug 3, 2017)

keep at it Ella !


----------



## EllaRose71 (Aug 6, 2017)

Not doing too bad upto now. It's a totally different diet to what I usually eat and i swear I feel healthier already just a few days on.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 6, 2017)

EllaRose71 said:


> Not doing too bad upto now. It's a totally different diet to what I usually eat and i swear I feel healthier already just a few days on.


That's very good news Ella !  You do feel good not clogged up with ____


----------



## EllaRose71 (Aug 6, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> That's very good news Ella !  You do feel good not clogged up with ____



Funny enough, I don't, quite the opposite, it must be the ginger and tomatoes or drizzle of olive oil & cider vinegar dressing? 
I have had no crisps, no biscuits (well 1) and cake since I got this book.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 6, 2017)

I drink cider vinegar straight out of the bottle.. Toms are very low carbs & 70% water. V good no biscuits


----------



## Grannylorraine (Aug 9, 2017)

Can I ask, does it include recipes? and if so, are they fairly quick and easy to follow?  I can't be prepping and cooking for hours when I get in from work every night.


----------



## Brian W (Aug 26, 2017)

Grannylorraine said:


> Can I ask, does it include recipes? and if so, are they fairly quick and easy to follow?  I can't be prepping and cooking for hours when I get in from work every night.


Yes at the back of the book there are 50 recipes. the is also a book with a further 150 recipes well done so far. Don't forget speak to your doc before thinking of reducing your meds. all the best


----------



## Alister (Feb 22, 2018)

newly dignosed T2 but currently on insulin - hope to be off that once things steady down. from what i read above I guess this diet is probably not for me untill after I cease insulin, also my BMI is only 24 so I don't have too much wait to lose


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 23, 2018)

Good luck Alister with progress


----------

